# Does your cat ever drag things into the litter box?



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Okay, maybe this is just silly, but I'm wondering what's up, and if anyone else's cat does this.

Ocassionally, if I leave an artical of clothing around (anything, shirt, sock, etc) instead of putting it away in the laundry sorter, I will wake up to find it in the litter box. It's not because the litter box is dirty, because I clean it every night just before bed. I've never seen Jinx do it, but obviously he is dragging these things there. He does not urinate or poop on them, nor does he bury them. It's as if he just carries them over and sets them in. Also, it is never clean clothes, only ones already worn.

Why? Am I the only one?


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Dylan does something similar with his little toy mice... He puts them in his litter box... water dish... food bowl... Someone told me it is because he see's the mouse as his lil friend and he is teaching it to do all the things cats would teach kittens to do.

Maybe he smells you on these things and sees them as friendly and wants to teach them stuff :lol:

Hayley


----------



## zofia (Sep 23, 2004)

Have one character in the clan that also seeks out dirty socks an nickers and drags them about. Hasn't gone into the liter box with them yet, though. Mia on the other hand, our poor portly girl, will go into the box if she has to throw up.. One less to clean after :lol:


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

I used to have a cat that would be playing and then forget the toy was in her mouth, walk over to the food dish and drop it in so she could eat.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

I guess you need to keep a clean house Jessica!


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

I have a cat that will cover up his poop with toilet paper if it is hanging where he can get it. :lol: :lol: 

The first time he did it I thought it was a fluke. I then ripped off several pieces and laid them near his litter box. When I got home every piece was in the box. :lol:


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

zofia said:


> Mia on the other hand, our poor portly girl, will go into the box if she has to throw up.. One less to clean after :lol:


I am SOOO jealous. Ours seem to make sure to do it wherever we can't find it right away. So it sits for days.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Gosh, I wish I could train Velvet to deposit hairballs in the litter box instead of the carpet! :wink:


----------



## Palanggingging (Oct 10, 2004)

No, but both of mine like to drop toy mice into their water or into my shoes. Usually my shoes. They then push the mouse into the toe so I can't see it. I then put my shoe on the next morning and proceed to walk around puzzled as to why the shoe isn't fitting right, so I take it off... and there's a mouse in there! Happens quite frequently.


----------

